# Where to buy?



## loganhopeless (Apr 15, 2014)

Whenever I build a vivarium for whatever critter I have, I just go to Home Depot. I can buy my peat moss, plexi glass, and plants. But they don't have a huge selection of plants there, and I see a lot of extraordinary plants on here! So I'm asking.. Where do you guys go for all your live plants?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 15, 2014)

loganhopeless said:


> Whenever I build a vivarium for whatever critter I have, I just go to Home Depot. I can buy my peat moss, plexi glass, and plants. But they don't have a huge selection of plants there, and I see a lot of extraordinary plants on here! So I'm asking.. Where do you guys go for all your live plants??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't buy live plants cause there's a chance/big chance they will get dug up or fully webbed, even though that can/does happen with plastic plant's its much less hassle in the and. Soz not trying to discourage you from buying live as i'm sure in the right environment they will be finex just not worth the time for me.


----------



## loganhopeless (Apr 15, 2014)

MarkmD said:


> I don't buy live plants cause there's a chance/big chanc they will get dug up or fully webbed, even though that can/does happen with plastic plant's its much less hassle in the and. Soz not trying to discourage you from buying live as i'm sure in the right environment they will be finex just not worth the time for me.


I like live plants... And I use them for other things than just spiders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 15, 2014)

loganhopeless said:


> I like live plants... And I use them for other things than just spiders.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have many live plant's around my garden/some in house near windows, not saying theyr bad at all,, just not for me ever using with my T's.


----------



## GSA8 (Apr 16, 2014)

Try Googling "vivarium plants" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Apr 16, 2014)

Try googling or checking the yellow pages for full-service nurseries in your area. I'm a plant lover from the Olympic Peninsula and have found some good sources within a driveable distance. There are also mail order nurseries all over the US if you want something really exotic, and many have "stores" on eBay. LMK if you're ever in the Seattle area. I can tell you some of my favorites there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Acro (May 4, 2014)

Black Jungle Terrarium Supply.
http://www.blackjungleterrariumsupply.com/
They got you covered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

